# changing thermostat on fridge for cheese aging



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Has anyone on this list changed a thermostat out on a fridge to create a cheese aging friendly unit? The goat dairy owner Jon told us last night that it costs him $300 to have this done! I just about fell off my seat, surely it can't be that difficult or expensive...could it?


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

Cheesemaking.com has an external thermostat for $75. (But I think you could get one cheaper.) Check out their site.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks!

I went and looked at that but it seems to be a thermometer not a thermostat tho they do call it that...just don't see how this controls the temp. I'll call them tomorrow to see what they say.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Pretty sure it works by only letting the fridge cool when it gets to a certain temp..much like the cube things most of us have plugged into our well houses. But that is a slight over-simplification. I just bought a couple of dorm fridges specifically for cheese, one for plain or white and another for blues. Picked up a couple of hygrometer gauges at a local cigar shop...it works quite nicely.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

fridge i bought at auction after fiddling with it will maintain a constant 55 degrees with factory thermostat

you just have to keep turning it up everytime it kicks on untill it maintains the proper temp, of course making sure you havent turned it off

it may take a few days to get it set perfect


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> Pretty sure it works by only letting the fridge cool when it gets to a certain temp..much like the cube things most of us have plugged into our well houses. But that is a slight over-simplification. I just bought a couple of dorm fridges specifically for cheese, one for plain or white and another for blues. Picked up a couple of hygrometer gauges at a local cigar shop...it works quite nicely.



This is what I was thinking of doing...the dorm fridhes, I mean---you mean a little portable fridge? How big, suzy? And what is a hygrometer gauge and how and why do you need/use it?

I am wanting to begin making hard cheeses and aged cheeses!

Blessings, Jill!


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Seems to me I have heard of some folks buying one from a wine and beer supply for around $50.00. They are used to age wine.
Joanie


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes..what I have is a dorm fridge..small portable type thing..they make some that are not much larger than an ice chest, but mine are larger think 2 ft wideish by 3 feet tallish. A hygrometer is for measuring the humidity, an important step in any aged cheese is to be sure to keep the proper humidity as well as a constant temperature. It's a simple little bubble stick on thing that I have mounted inside the fridge...has a dial much like a thermometer. I can look later to find out exactly which model fridge we're using if you'd like.


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

Would you, Suzy? Does the hygrometer regulate or record humidity? If all it does is record it, then how do you regulate it? Thanks!

Jill!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Ok apparently the ones I bought are no longer made...this one at Home Depot is basically
the same thing

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...com2froogle-_-product_feed-_-D29X-_-100401493

Mine has a produce drawer at the bottom where in the picture it has bowls of fruit. I fill this about 1/2 way full of water and it keeps my humidity perfect for aging most hard cheese. The hygrometer is only a tool for measuring the humidity.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Suzy are you using anything to regulate the temp besides the reg. thermostat?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Nope..I can set it to it's warmest temperature and it's perfect....keeps a constant 50 ish degrees if I'm not mistaken. I'm still trying to work out all my pre aging kinks...acidity and such so it's a learning curve for me still too. I wish there were some cheese workshops in my area. There is a home brewery store very near to me that sells alot of things used with cheesemaking, citric acid, charcoal and such, they also sell the thermostat set up thing that was discussed above for around $50 I believe.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> Nope..I can set it to it's warmest temperature and it's perfect....keeps a constant 50 ish degrees if I'm not mistaken. I'm still trying to work out all my pre aging kinks...acidity and such so it's a learning curve for me still too. I wish there were some cheese workshops in my area. There is a home brewery store very near to me that sells alot of things used with cheesemaking, citric acid, charcoal and such, they also sell the thermostat set up thing that was discussed above for around $50 I believe.


Well, I'm sure glad you are sharing your experience and information. Thanks


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

Yes, thank you so much Suzy!


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

Can you use ANY fridge to age cheeses? I have a second fridge downstairs. The freezer is completely packed with frozen milk, but the lower part is pretty empty. I would just need to regulate the temp and the humidity, correct?

Thanks!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Jillis said:


> Can you use ANY fridge to age cheeses? I have a second fridge downstairs. The freezer is completely packed with frozen milk, but the lower part is pretty empty. I would just need to regulate the temp and the humidity, correct?
> 
> Thanks!


But how will you keep the milk frozen and the bottom warm enough to age, not refrigerate? My fridge thermostat takes care of both boxes, maybe your fridge is adjusted seperately? 

Our car mechanic was seliing a soft drink cooler -you know the kind with 2 sliding glass doors, for $100. But it was too big for my usage so I told the folks over at the goat dairy. Apparently they did buy it according to the mechanic's Father when I called to see what was up. I think Suzy's idea of small dorm fridges is good - I would like to pick one up for free or a few $'s. Will have to start watching craig's.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

Jillis said:


> Can you use ANY fridge to age cheeses? I have a second fridge downstairs. The freezer is completely packed with frozen milk, but the lower part is pretty empty. I would just need to regulate the temp and the humidity, correct?
> 
> Thanks!


you can use any fridge but if you adjust up the bottom, your freezer temp will go up as well... i use my top to store flour and such, it stays about 30 ish
a freezer should be close to zero for long term storage of perishables.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

I got a cheap wine fridge from Craigslist. It has two thermostats (I guess one for red, one for white) so top and bottom of same fridge can be different temps. Small fridge - 3 ft tall by 1.5 feet deep/wide. So far so good.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Am thinking that really the only working difference between a dorm fridge and a wine fridge is that the thermostat on the wine unit can't be dropped down into the 40's. Otherwise is there any other differences that should be considered for chosing between one or the other - besides price that is  ?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My little dorm fridge does 55 with it set on the highest possible temp.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Haven't done much reading yet into affinage but have the impression is that we want about 55 since that's what the constant temp of the traditional caves would be right? They are having a 1 day course on affinage coming up in Raleigh but at $150 I figured just to buy a few books. Any recommendations?


----------

